# My best freinds.



## TexMexSu (Dec 1, 2011)

My best friends are my Dane and my Smith.










(in that order)


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Your dog looks very... disciplined.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What about Wesson?


----------

